# small dogs allowed in shops



## BaileyMartha (Nov 12, 2014)

like tiny dogs in bags? 


Want to do more day trips shopping soon. But no idea where to go x


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Where do you live? I take mine to dog friendly places. One of mine could fit in a bag, but I don't think it should make a difference to whether they are allowed or not.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a small dog although she wouldn't fit in a bag (5.5kg Bichon). However, I wouldn't take her in a shop that has a "no dogs allowed" sign. If a shop doesn't have a sign then I would always ask if it's OK to take her in. If it says that no dogs are allowed I think it only right that it means all dogs regardless of size.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Q: What legislation is there in relation to dogs being allowed in food premises?

A: The food safety legislation relating to this issue is found in Regulation (EC) No 852/2004 on the hygiene of foodstuffs, which applies to all food premises and is enforced in Wales through the Food Hygiene (Wales) Regulations 2006. Annex II Chapter IX requires food businesses operators to have adequate procedures in place to prevent domestic animals from having access to places where food is prepared, handled or stored, or in special cases to prevent such access from resulting in contamination.

Generally speaking this means that food shops will deny all but guide dogs.
In other places including cafes it is an the owner/managers discrection.

Personally I never take my dogs to shops ..Their time is their time, shopping is something human....


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The legislation has now been changed to embrace all recognised assistance dogs ie dogs for the deaf etc


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

dorrit said:


> Q: What legislation is there in relation to dogs being allowed in food premises?
> 
> Personally I never take my dogs to shops ..Their time is their time, shopping is something human....


Some do say its ok, but not food shops; I went in my local handymans shop recently, they were pleased to allow my dog.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Depends on the shop and the manager.

Food shops or shops that also sell food are a straight no as its unhygienic. Other shops you would have to ask, and if there was a no dogs sign it means no dogs regardless of them being in a bag. 

Have taken mine into a few shops, but only when we are on the way to somewhere else and its a quick pop in. if i was planning on going shopping i would leave the dog at home as its pretty boring for her.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've taken mine into places like banks and a few other places that don't say no dogs are allowed or that have signs saying dogs must be on leash. I work on the assumption that if there's no sign dogs are tolerated if not welcomed. I've yet to be asked to leave although other customers have moaned now and then. 

And to be honest, it annoys me when it says no dogs allowed yet people sneak in their handbag dogs anyway. No dogs means no dogs. If they allow dogs providing they're carried then they should have a sign saying dogs must be carried.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

They don't allow dogs in shops at all in South Wales some pubs do but not very many


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Most shops where I live do not allow dogs of any size.
However, if there is no sign I always ask and now I can take Sophie into a couple of shoe shops (carried), a Robert Dyas shop, and any pet shops. But that's all.
Even the banks here have a 'no dogs allowed' notice up.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

My small dog doesn't do bags however lush, body shop my local branch of natwest will all let dogs in.

Lush once said to me that no one seemed to go in with animals and I pointed out they didn't say they could lol


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> *My small dog doesn't do bags however lush*, body shop my local branch of natwest will all let dogs in.
> 
> Lush once said to me that no one seemed to go in with animals and I pointed out they didn't say they could lol


I read that as your dog doesn't do bags however lush the bag is :lol:.

I live a sheltered life, I've never been in a Lush shop although I have heard of it .

The butchers shop where I live allows me to take Poppy in. I'm quite surprised as I don't buy any meat for me from there, just go in for heart, liver and kidney for Poppy from time to time. I did stand in the doorway and ask for my purchase the first time but was told I could take her in. She's nowhere near any of the food though, it's all behind a big chilled counter with glass front, sides and top.

The bank has a No Dogs sign and when I went in for an appointment with the manager recently she asked me where Poppy was. I told her I couldn't bring her as no dogs are allowed, she said I could take her in any time. Same thing at the local pharmacy too. There are some advantages to living in a very small town where most people know everyone .


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> I read that as your dog doesn't do bags however lush the bag is :lol:.
> 
> I live a sheltered life, I've never been in a Lush shop although I have heard of it .
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: nah bag wise he isn't picky about labels


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

As a shop owner, I'd be happier with small dogs in bags, than dogs on the ground. I do allow dogs of all shapes and sizes in, but am considering changing the policy as their are too many irresponsible owners out there! Too often , dogs are let to wonder off lead, or on a flexi, or owners just have no control. Mud and wet paws gets on my stock, other customers get bothered, children have been frightened, and too many times to mention dogs have cocked their legs on the furniture/displays/stock. I am the one that has to clean up the mess, deal with the cost of the damages and lost revenue from other customers, and apologise to upset parents. I wouldn't have those issues if only small dogs in bags came in. I would however miss meeting all those furry faces :/


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sarahferret said:


> As a shop owner, I'd be happier with small dogs in bags, than dogs on the ground. I do allow dogs of all shapes and sizes in, but am considering changing the policy as their are too many irresponsible owners out there! Too often , dogs are let to wonder off lead, or on a flexi, or owners just have no control. Mud and wet paws gets on my stock, other customers get bothered, children have been frightened, and too many times to mention dogs have cocked their legs on the furniture/displays/stock. I am the one that has to clean up the mess, deal with the cost of the damages and lost revenue from other customers, and apologise to upset parents. I wouldn't have those issues if only small dogs in bags came in. I would however miss meeting all those furry faces :/


Very sad that people can't be responsible! Then people yap when dogs are banned from places....


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sarahferret said:


> As a shop owner, I'd be happier with small dogs in bags, than dogs on the ground. I do allow dogs of all shapes and sizes in, but am considering changing the policy as their are too many irresponsible owners out there! Too often , dogs are let to wonder off lead, or on a flexi, or owners just have no control. Mud and wet paws gets on my stock, other customers get bothered, children have been frightened, and too many times to mention dogs have cocked their legs on the furniture/displays/stock. I am the one that has to clean up the mess, deal with the cost of the damages and lost revenue from other customers, and apologise to upset parents. I wouldn't have those issues if only small dogs in bags came in. I would however miss meeting all those furry faces :/


People never cease to amaze me, how dreadful that they allow their dogs to dirty your stock and cock their legs up in a shop . There is a small gift shop near me that has a sign "Small dogs allowed as long as they are carried". The shop is too small to allow big dogs in and I think it's a fair compromise that dogs that are small enough can be carried. It means that they don't lose those potential sales but also keeps their stock and premises clean and safe.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My husband works in a shop and only assistance dogs are allowed in that is apart from our Daisy and she is carried. 

The only reason she is allowed to go in is because she is sort of the shops mascot. She was born 3 days after my husband started working there and has been going down since she was 8 weeks old. If I don't take her down for a while I get messages from the manager demanding that I take her Daisy down to visit.:001_smile:


----------



## yamazumi (Sep 22, 2009)

I work in a Teso Express and it doesn't have a no dogs sign, although I suspect they technically aren't allowed in. Managers have been present when people have carried their dogs in and haven't commented. It's not incredibly frequent, but it's happened maybe a dozen or so times in the year I've worked there, whilst I was on shift, possibly a lot more during the times I wasn't there.

If someone is just nipping in, and carrying their dog, it's no more unhygienic than the people who come in and man handle the bakery products. The majority of food is packaged at the end of the day to keep it fresh and protect from anything.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

yamazumi said:


> I work in a Teso Express and it doesn't have a no dogs sign, although I suspect they technically aren't allowed in. Managers have been present when people have carried their dogs in and haven't commented. It's not incredibly frequent, but it's happened maybe a dozen or so times in the year I've worked there, whilst I was on shift, possibly a lot more during the times I wasn't there.
> 
> If someone is just nipping in, and carrying their dog, it's no more unhygienic than the people who come in and man handle the bakery products. The majority of food is packaged at the end of the day to keep it fresh and protect from anything.


You think? I'll just pop in to your shop some day just carrying my dog and see if anything is said I bet you something is.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am not a fan of dogs in shops, for the reasons already stated e.g peeing up things, bothering other customers etc. I used to be a Deputy Manager in a supermarket and i'm afraid that I did tell somebody that they could not bring their Yorkie Terrier in, even if it was being carried. After all the sign said no dogs allowed, it didnt say no dogs allowed unless carried. 

I cant understand why the OP wants to take their dog on an all day shopping trip anyway, surely the dog would be bored rigid and would be better left at home.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> My small dog doesn't do bags however lush, body shop my local branch of natwest will all let dogs in.
> 
> Lush once said to me that no one seemed to go in with animals and I pointed out they didn't say they could lol


He only does suitcases :tongue_smilie:

I only take him in where they say dogs are allowed and I wouldn't take Buster in a food shop. I certainly wouldn't let him pee on the displays or cause trouble but people are morons


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

As a general rule ALL Mountain Warehouse stores allow dogs in, and I believe Sports direct stores. Of course some may have special permission to over ride the general rule.

Barclays are also normally dog friendly


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

When I ran a shop we allowed dogs and I'm more than happy with them, less so with the humans. So we had to stop and it's a shame but the stupid majority ruined it for the nice minority and it wasn't viable having stock ruined. I love dogs so much but as a small business it's too costly.

I took Molly into a few shops in North Wales on our hols for practice but she was on a short lead on her harness and was good as gold. I worried that she might be difficult if a dog got too close given her past reactivity so I didn't shop, I kept my eyes peeled and clicker ready but to be honest, a bark at another dog is nothing compared to what some owners let their dogs get up to. I've had several really pricey surf suits ruined by dog pee. And there is so little you can do. 

In Cambridge there is a new bank that allows dogs. Metro Bank and dogs allowed and treats in the store are part of it's marketing strategy.

Edited to say that I think all owners should check, not assume. It's that sort of 'I'm allowed' attitude that gives shop owners more right to ban dogs.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually reckon that a shop is either fine with dogs or not, rather than size dependant. Although we did have an incident in a local cafe once. I went in first to ask if they allowed dogs in (our usual haunts do but we hadn't been to this particular establishment before). The waitress said they were happy with dogs as long as they were dry (not just been in the sea!) and on a lead, but then went pale and wobbly as I came back in with our monstrous black bear. I did point out to her he was dry, on a lead and very friendly and she hadn't specified a size restriction!

I wouldn't normally choose to take any of ours on a day-long shopping trip (would be boring for me let alone for the dogs!), but if I only have a couple of errands to do I've been known to take mine one at a time. We've had our dogs in the local mobility shop, the solicitors, estate agents, even the Undertakers*!! Like DirtyGertie said - the advantage of being well known in a small village  To be honest, I wouldn't feel offended if anyone asked me not to bring our lot into a shop - they aren't exactly handbag sized and even quiet and well behaved take up a lot of space and shed fluff - I'd be mortified if they ever deliberately damaged anything though! (I think the worst they've done so far is Beau spilled his bowl of water in our local pub, and that was accidental)

*I had to go in as part of work to fill in some paperwork and the Undertaker's wife is dog mad and asked if I'd bring one of the boys up for a cuddle so I deliberately walked them up there so she could get her newfie fix.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> He only does suitcases :tongue_smilie:
> 
> I only take him in where they say dogs are allowed and I wouldn't take Buster in a food shop. I certainly wouldn't let him pee on the displays or cause trouble but people are morons


He only does YOUR suitcase


----------



## yamazumi (Sep 22, 2009)

Meezey said:


> You think? I'll just pop in to your shop some day just carrying my dog and see if anything is said I bet you something is.


Not necessarily. Though you might get some looks for carrying what I assume is a 35kg + rottie.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If dogs are allowed one of mine is always carried in a shop as it is easier. The other I trust completely and so is only carried if it is raining. It does seem to be very area dependent on how dog friendly somewhere is. Whilst I wouldn't take mine out for a day shopping usually I have taken them to places like York for the day. My niece and nephew are ok about walks in the country, but there are times they want to do something different. Hopefully the OP will come back to the thread as people could make suggestions of nice places to take their dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have yet to find a cafe or food serving pub round us that will allow dogs in. they all claim they would lose their license if they did which I am sure is rubbish as other areas of Scotland are dog friendly.
Even when we were booking a private family party earlier in the year no one would allow dogs in but when we had a similar do in Banbury a few years ago there was no problem with dogs.
Yet I live in a rural area with a large tourist industry.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Go Outdoors, Wickes, also allow dogs in

I often temperament assess dogs for Pets as Therapy in Wickes, it is an excellent environment for this purpose.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I remember when we were in France, I was browsing a shop whilst OH waited outside with Broder. They were absolutely insistant he came in, despite me telling them he was a very exuberant puppy. In his haste to say hello he jumped up at the counter and knocked over a display, the man had to get a screw driver out. I did buy something though. 

I went to an independent pet shop with Broder today. The staff got down on the floor and spent sbout 10 minutes fussing him and gave him a treat from the shelf. Whilst we were browsing they also went out to the car and saw the girls. They gave us 3 chew treats at the till for free. 

I wouldn't take my dogs somewhere they weren't actively welcomed, so that's pretty much just pet shops. If I need to go elsewhere then the dogs don't need to come.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would never assume that dogs were welcome in shops or banks.

Pubs and cafes sometimes welcome dogs, but we would always check first. 

There is no problem with regard to hygiene so long as they are not in the food preparation areas and it is at the owners' discretion if they allow them inside.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have yet to find a cafe or food serving pub round us that will allow dogs in. they all claim they would lose their license if they did which I am sure is rubbish as other areas of Scotland are dog friendly.
> Even when we were booking a private family party earlier in the year no one would allow dogs in but when we had a similar do in Banbury a few years ago there was no problem with dogs.
> Yet I live in a rural area with a large tourist industry.


This is a brilliant website for finding them. I use it when I travelling all over the country, I do however always ring ahead and ask nicely if it is still the case that a well behaved friendly dog will be allowed in 

Doggie Pubs | Find out where you and your best friend are welcome | Homepage



smokeybear said:


> Go Outdoors, Wickes, also allow dogs in
> 
> I often temperament assess dogs for Pets as Therapy in Wickes, it is an excellent environment for this purpose.


Lots of handy items to do the dropped item test


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Do be honest, handling a huge dog in a small shop doesn't appeal so it's not something I think about. I have taken a dog into pubs (bar area only) and it is quite funny when you stick your head round the door to check if dogs are OK and then walk in with a newfoundland  To be fair we only did it in rural pubs when we were on holiday and 100% were fine - one already had 3 great danes under various tables 

Sadly it will be a while before Betty is calm enough for pubbing...

Personally, I would find it a bit strange to see a dog in a shop that sold textiles (I have my own dog hair supplier for my clothes, don't need anyone elses!) or food. It's weird enough in pet shops where people let them menace the small animals and pee up the shelves...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

These garden centres are dog friendly. The one near me has a dog walking area as they are designed to be an alternative to a motorway service station. Find your nearest Garden Centre - Wyevale Garden Centres


----------



## Dobermutt (Jan 22, 2014)

It seems to depend on the shop itself, really 

In my town, I've seen a German Shepherd come into a charity shop (off-lead) after it's owner put it in a ''down/stay'' which it ignored - and it just pottered around the, very small, charity shop without a word being said. I also saw a man bring a small dog into the same charity shop, carrying it, on more than one occasion - so maybe this specific shop allows it 

I did witness something in Sainsbury's - a woman was wandering around with her Miniature Schnauzer and when approached by a member of staff and told ''we don't allow dogs in here, sorry'', she went on to explain that her dog is a service dog for her anxiety  obviously, the employee knew better & still asked her to leave. Service dogs are permitted in almost all shops, but as far as I'm aware, the Psychiatric Service Dog isn't considered a service dog in the UK at the moment  (someone please correct me if I'm wrong?)

And today, two young girls walked into a Subway with a French Bulldog puppy (holding him/her) and they were asked to take the dog outside straight away - so I'm assuming that _most_ places won't allow it, regardless of the size, a dog is a dog and rules are rules. I can imagine some people might question the fairness of someone being allowed to bring a small dog in, but not their big dog - which would obviously cause problems for a lot of business if they were accused of treating people differently 

I think it would probably make life a whole lot easier if we could all bring our dogs into shops, but it does seem that most shops aren't dog friendly! Although, if your dog is very small, I'd imagine you could probably get away with it, without being noticed


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to take Apollo in a few shops when he was younger and not so bothered by people, he generally got a great reception though people were a bit sad when i told them he didn't like to be touched, though he was happy to potter about next to me.

being a seaside and tourist town all the cafe/restauraunts along the beach here (apart from a new posh one) allow dogs inside and the majority of pubs do too. and if they cant go inside they are always welcome in the outside seating (obviously when the weathers good) water bowls are provided for dogs outside various shops, pubs and cafes so it's pretty dog friendly here, in fact we're even allowed to take dogs to preschool to drop off and pick up LO's, one of the dogs even goes inside


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Taking dogs into shops isn't something I make a habit of, but around here, I can take them into garden centres, pet shops, PAH, Wickes and the local paper shop. I've actually seen a couple of small dogs in the local Costa; no idea whether they are allowed in or the staff just turn a blind eye.

Independent shops are really down to the owner. Before my local butcher changed hands, they would positively welcome dogs in (before anyone panics, all meat was behind a very large glass counter).....even the local chippy used to turn a blind eye to people coming in with dogs, but they seemed to stop that eventually! no idea whether they were breaking some kind of law, perhaps that's why....


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Another good website for finding dog friendly places is https://www.dugswelcome.com/ started with Edinburgh and Glasgow but is spreading to include other places. In Scotland a lot of establishments display the "Dugs 'n Pubs" sticker to show dogs are welcome


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We never have any problems finding dog friendly pubs, and we've been pretty much up and down the country on our holidays. We always ask first mind you, but never had one say no yet, although obviously you're only allowed in the bar area if you dine inside.

I remember when Missy was very young, I held her around the sea front of Yarmouth and took her in many shops there, from clothes shops to gift shops and no one minded back then. However, she was in my arms and there seemed to be many people doing the same so I assumed it was ok. Have never taken Ty in shops other than pet shops, and the same with Cash. Haven't taken Missy in anymore since then either. It's a shame I feel that more places aren't as welcoming of dogs.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Taking dogs into shops isn't something I make a habit of, but around here, I can take them into garden centres, pet shops, PAH, Wickes and the local paper shop. I've actually seen a couple of small dogs in the local Costa; no idea whether they are allowed in or the staff just turn a blind eye.
> 
> Independent shops are really down to the owner. Before my local butcher changed hands, they would positively welcome dogs in (before anyone panics, all meat was behind a very large glass counter).....*even the local chippy used to turn a blind eye to people coming in with dogs, but they seemed to stop that eventually! no idea whether they were breaking some kind of law, perhaps that's why*....


I take Poppy into one of our local chippies (I know the people and know they allow dogs in). It has a seating area and lots of people take their dogs in. They wouldn't be allowed on the food prep side of the counter but as long as they're on the non-food prep side it would be OK so there's no law being broken . There are two other chippies here which I don't normally use but I wouldn't take her in either of them without asking first whether they would allow it.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

babycham2002 said:


> This is a brilliant website for finding them. I use it when I travelling all over the country, I do however always ring ahead and ask nicely if it is still the case that a well behaved friendly dog will be allowed in
> 
> Doggie Pubs | Find out where you and your best friend are welcome | Homepage


Thanks for that link.
I've found several dog-friendly pubs quite close to me, so will ring them in the next few days.
Brilliant!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A couple of years ago we were walking in the Silverdale area on the coast near to Morecombe Bay and we came to a pub with a good sized beer garden and lots of seating. We were keen for a dink and a bite to eat and to give the dog a rest, so OH popped in to ask if it was ok to bring the dog in. Not much was said, he was just directed to a notice on the wall which stated that's no dogs were permitted not only in the pub, but not in the beer garden either. We wondered why it was a bit like the Marie Celeste and totally deserted apart from the staff.

On the good side, the town of Woodbridge in Suffolk is presented as a dog friendly town. It has lots of small shops and most of them welcome dogs in and there are bowls of water left out for passing dogs.


----------



## BaileyMartha (Nov 12, 2014)

We are off to Stratford upon Avon soon and hoping to take Martha with us.
should we leave her at home?


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Not a shop I know but I was extremely surprised to learn that well behaved dogs were allowed in our local Cafe Nero. One of the ladies who worked in there used to ask about how my puppy was doing and then one day said you must bring her in to see us! Apparently they changed their rule about it recently. I have taken Heidi in a couple of times and actually she was v.good but I felt a bit self-conscious as no one else had a dog and we got a lot of disapproving looks from other customers so I will probably only go in occasionally with her. She doesn't accompany me often into town, so it's nice to know that it doesn't automatically mean you have to sit outside if she comes too. We also asked in the Cambridge one opposite Natwest just to make sure and they were happy to let her in too.

I have seen dogs in quite a few of the charity shops in town, and taken Heidi in one. They were happy to let her in. They are allowed in the RSPCA shop, in fact the volunteer I saw in there once had her Jack Russell behind the till with her!


----------

